# Right to work while waiting for onshore partner visa



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

Hi everybody!
I've just submitted my application for an onshore partner visa, in Melbourne and, starting from January when my current visa expires (ETA), I will go on Bridging Visa A - with a no work condition. I was told by the visa office that the processing time is between 6 to 8 months. Since it takes so long before I can get my permanent visa, I would like to apply for the permission to work - form 1005. 
In order to obtain this permission, I would have to prove that I am experiencing financial hardship. On the other hand, in order to validate my partner as a sponsor, we have to show that he is earning enough to support me. 
I find these 2 conditions a bit paradoxical and I don't know how to approach the situation! If I apply for the right to work by showing that we have limited finances, will they not see my husband as inapt to sponsor me?

Please give me your opinion on this situation!

Thank you, 
Cireshka


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The employment/income and general financial position of a sponsor is looked at in respect to whether one may need an Assurer of Support or not, a relatively low income of about $29,000 p.a. before that is asked for.
So if he is earning more than that, that aspect will not be an issue and you could still seek approval on the basis of wanting to contribute to the financial wellbeing of your relationship so as financial hardship does not become an issue.
About the worst that can happen is a No!


----------



## Sapucaia (Aug 18, 2010)

HI, I've got a question.... my boyfriend (and sponsor) is self-employed so we just talked to his accountant in order to get a letter saying that. My question is, does anyone know what should we write? Do we have to mention how much money he earns p.a? Does he have to mention my name at all? 
Could someone give me some tips? 

thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you have already applied for a visa, your Bf's income will have had to be declared as part of his sponsoring you.


----------



## Sapucaia (Aug 18, 2010)

No Wanderer, I haven't. I'm going to apply next month and as said on the DIAC website, when yr sponsor is self-employed, all they need is a letter from his accountant, but I don't really know what need to be said on this letter... any idea?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I would expect that Immi will expect to see within the letter advice from the accountant as to what his income has been.


----------



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> The employment/income and general financial position of a sponsor is looked at in respect to whether one may need an Assurer of Support or not, a relatively low income of about $29,000 p.a. before that is asked for.
> So if he is earning more than that, that aspect will not be an issue and you could still seek approval on the basis of wanting to contribute to the financial wellbeing of your relationship so as financial hardship does not become an issue.
> About the worst that can happen is a No!


So I would be applying for work permission not based on financial hardship but on 'wanting to contribute to the financial wellbeing of our relationship' and to prevent facing a 'financial hardship' situation....?

Is that correct?

And even it gets denied it won't have a negative impact on the application itself?

Can I on top of that apply for a Bridging Visa B to leave the country for 3 months as well?Will the work permission,if granted, be transfered to the Bridging visa B and is the work permission valid until the day the desicion about the partner visa is made?

Again,help is much appreciated


----------



## ashley101 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mic2608 said:


> So I would be applying for work permission not based on financial hardship but on 'wanting to contribute to the financial wellbeing of our relationship' and to prevent facing a 'financial hardship' situation....?
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> ...


HI Mic2608

How did you go with applying for the work permit, and bridging visa B. Has your visa been granted as yet ??

I have been in the same dilemma because DIMIA seems to be taking long time to decide on the application. 

thanks

ashley


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You ought to apply based on whatever you feel is your reasoning and you'll find details for Bridging Visas @ http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf

*And Ashley* Your post was also today, enough said.


----------



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

@Ashley
No haven't applied for either yet...
Have to wait until April to be on the BVA 
Will let you know how I go....


----------



## xxxxxxxsera (Aug 13, 2011)

Mic2608 said:


> @Ashley
> No haven't applied for either yet...
> Have to wait until April to be on the BVA
> Will let you know how I go....


Hi Mike, my husband is in the same situation, and we're looking at applying for the work restriction to be removed. Just wondering how you got on?


----------



## xxxxxxxsera (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry.. *Mic


----------



## nighstar (Apr 22, 2010)

hi all,

just wanted to let you know that i applied to have the work condition from my WHV removed from my Bridging Visa last week and it was just approved today! i now have full work rights. 

for details, see my post in the visa timeline thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/2054-visa-time-line-family-spouse-applications-70.html#post40360


----------

